
Regular Expression Matching can be Ugly and Slow - bdfh42
http://stevehanov.ca/blog/index.php?id=90
======
mlLK
Although this might not be applicable given the topic, someone might as well
say it:

> Some people, when confronted with a problem, think "I know, I’ll use regular
> expressions." Now they have two problems. --Jamie Zawinski

As a sort of 'untold' rule of thumb, I avoid writing regex scripts like the
plague and let my macros do all the globbing. Although I'm sure writing stuff
in bash or C on a regular basis would trump this rule altogether, but, then
again, I also avoid writing/reading anything in bash or C like the plague as
well. _sighs_

~~~
fragmede
The original quote is: “If you have a problem and you think awk(1) is the
solution, then you have two problems.” -David Tilbrook
(<http://regex.info/blog/2006-09-15/247>)

~~~
icefox
What if my only other choice was sed or perl?

